# Conseil pour vente d'un iPhone X



## Dak94 (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

je viens vers vous pour un conseil pour la vente d'un iPhone X.

J'ai un iPhone X 250Go et j'aimerais m'en séparer.

Il a quelque micro rayure sur l'écran ( avoir un enfant et oublier la protection écran ... ).

Il est sous AppleCare+ jusqu'a septembre 2019.

D'après vous, est-ce qu'il vaut mieux faire un remplacement express (99€) avant de le vendre et gonfler le prix de 50€ ou le laisser tel quel ?

Concernant le prix j'ai cru comprendre qu'un iPhone X c'est dans les 800€, je pensais le mettre a 900€ ( sans le remplacement ) ou 950€ ( avec le remplacement ).

Je précise que je fournis avec une coque apple cuir noir neuve + coque noname et protection écran tech21 neuf.

Merci de vos retour.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Les deux tarifs me semble convenables


----------

